# So are we all in agreement that sexual harassment means........



## fbj (Nov 30, 2017)

NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?

Most humans dont mind that kind of attention someone good looking.     Most people dont like being hit on by a ugly person


Am i right?   Talk to me


----------



## Penelope (Nov 30, 2017)

If they have money and are on real tv , I guess like Trump said you can do anything to women.  He only would know that because he has tried and succeeded.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 30, 2017)

Talk to you? OK. Hi . How are you doing? You're an idiot.


----------



## fbj (Nov 30, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Talk to you? OK. Hi . How are you doing? You're an idiot.




You just mad because you are sexually by ugly people


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Nov 30, 2017)

Sexual harassment is...

Eating dessert off of her ass.


----------



## fbj (Nov 30, 2017)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Sexual harassment is...
> 
> Eating dessert off of her ass.




Thats called creative adult fun


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Nov 30, 2017)

fbj said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > Sexual harassment is...
> ...


Not anymore...


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2017)

fbj said:


> NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> 
> Most humans dont mind that kind of attention someone good looking.     Most people dont like being hit on by a ugly person
> 
> ...


A potential pay raise?

Adult employment requires adult employment rates.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 30, 2017)

fbj said:


> NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> 
> Most humans dont mind that kind of attention someone good looking.     Most people dont like being hit on by a ugly person
> 
> ...



Sexual harassment is putting your hands (or other body parts) on someone without them wanting it.  It is using the power you have, either from professional or social sources, to force someone to allow sexual contact they do not want.

The key word is "unwanted", in most cases.


----------



## fbj (Nov 30, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> ...




But its unwanted if there is no sexual attraction


----------



## miketx (Nov 30, 2017)

Penelope said:


> If they have money and are on real tv , I guess like Trump said you can do anything to women.  He only would know that because he has tried and succeeded.


You need therapy. Everything in your twisted mind equates to Trump.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2017)

fbj said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


What if she claims practice makes perfect and nice boy friends do in modern times?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 1, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Then you do whatever you want.   Everything will be the same when you wake up.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2017)

fbj said:


> NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> 
> Most humans dont mind that kind of attention someone good looking.     Most people dont like being hit on by a ugly person
> 
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## fbj (Dec 1, 2017)

drifter said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> ...




Log Out


----------



## fbj (Dec 1, 2017)

drifter said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> ...




So what about the new lady at my job who followed me for 7 blocks just so she can touch me??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 1, 2017)

fbj said:


> NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> 
> Most humans dont mind that kind of attention someone good looking.     Most people dont like being hit on by a ugly person
> 
> ...


You be hittin' and missin' on USMB...


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2017)

fbj said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



You are not good looking.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 1, 2017)

drifter said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


----------



## fbj (Dec 1, 2017)

drifter said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




I must be if I was followed and touched


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2017)

fbj said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Not true.


----------



## fbj (Dec 1, 2017)

drifter said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




You just mad because you get harassed by gay people


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2017)

fbj said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2017)

I can't find any nice girls for free when I don't have enough money. 

Why is prostitution outlawed and not, being a lousy helpmeet with lousy customer service.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> I can't find any nice girls for free when I don't have enough money.
> 
> Why is prostitution outlawed and not, being a lousy helpmeet with lousy customer service.



In the last 6 months, approximately how many women have you tried to seduce?   And on a scale of 1-10 (10 being hottest) where would you rank them?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find any nice girls for free when I don't have enough money.
> ...


It is about equality, not merely "shilling for poon".

I am not the gender that claims I can't handle uncommitted safe sex, or clamor for really really serious relationships at every opportunity. 

I really can handle it. 

I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work. 

Simply, because she is a girl and I am a guy. 

And, practice makes perfect.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



So you aren't going to answer my question?

And what you call "shilling for poon" is actually convincing a woman to share it with you.  If you won't "shill" the next guy will.  So he gets laid and you are left jerking off.

What you want is what lots of guys want.  To put it into economic terms, she has a highly sought after product and she gets to set the price.  

So you have not actually tried to seduce any women?


----------



## fbj (Dec 2, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> I can't find any nice girls for free when I don't have enough money.
> 
> Why is prostitution outlawed and not, being a lousy helpmeet with lousy customer service.




Go to craigslist


----------



## fbj (Dec 2, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




The money should be for whatever the guy wants


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2017)

fbj said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



If he pays for it, he can get what he wants.  Daniel Palos wants female friends to volunteer to let him "practice" on them with no strings attached.  If they won't submit (whether they are attracted to him or not) they cannot be his friend.


----------



## fbj (Dec 2, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Well Daniel should be buying them dinner or do something in exchange for all the practicing.  Especially if they are traveling to him


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2017)

fbj said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



I have told him as much.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I am not running for Congress. Only our elected representatives stand around and take voice votes, and have public policy enacted as law. 

Women have more practice and higher numbers. Are women simply cowards for free?


----------



## fbj (Dec 2, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



What you mean women have more practice?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You want a woman to submit to sex whether they are sexually attracted to you or not.  Regardless of how you couch that in political or economic terms, it will not happen the way you want.   That is just a fact of life.  It is not about equality.  It is about you being afraid to try to seduce women and wanting them to come and offer themselves to you.  There is nothing in it for them.   Unless they are very ugly, they can get a guy to pursue them, spend money on them, treat them as though they have great value, and then do whatever it is you want to "practice".   Why would they do it your way?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2017)

fbj said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The women he wants are not virgins and he is?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


If Only, I could find nice girls who are willing to be friends in modern times.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2017)

fbj said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


The law of large numbers applies.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Only in that fantasy. Why are there Any women who complain they aren't getting used enough. 

Just send them over, problem solved.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



If you want to HAVE a friend, BE a friend.   Of course, that would certainly not include withholding your friendship until they submit to your sexual advances.

The only way you plan will have any hope is if you make friends with a fat, homely girl.   They are likely to be desperate enough to throw it on you.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



What reason do they have for coming over?   You have said you haven't had enough practice.  You have said you don't have money for dates.  Why would the select you?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2017)

I agree. Some women simply get paid to lie to us and let me my turn. 

Just capilalism for a market friendly price, not social morals for free.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Hello, I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work. 

Simply because, I am a guy and you are a girl.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> I agree. Some women simply get paid to lie to us and let me my turn.
> 
> Just capilalism for a market friendly price, not social morals for free.



YOu want it offered to you for free.   No money spent, no seduction, and no relationship.   If other men are offering to take them on dates, seduce them and actually show an interest in attracting them, why would a woman choose you?   What are you offering that makes you the better choice?

And, for the last time, there are no "turns".


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



YOu are wanting a girl to let you put your hands all over her body and in her most intimate places.  You have to give her a better reason than "I am a guy and you are a girl".    You have never answered my question of what you are offering that makes you a better choice than another girl.   That is the key.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. Some women simply get paid to lie to us and let me my turn.
> ...


I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work. 

Simply, because she is a girl and I am a guy. 

And, practice makes perfect.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Guys don't have a problem with that, why do women?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Well you just keep looking.   YOu haven't found one yet and you have been talking about it here for a year or two.   Think of the practice you could have had if you would merely work on seduction instead of your ridiculous "I want my turn" nonsense.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



And still you do not answer my question.

Perhaps if you would look for a guy to practice your full body massage with the happy ending you would have more luck.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


If only, there were nice girls who are willing to be friends for free when the guy has no money.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It is about equality. How serious can women be.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I am sure there are.   But what you want if Friend with Benefits.

Why not try and make some money?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Very serious.   It is not about equality.  It is about you getting what you want.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 3, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





fbj said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find any nice girls for free when I don't have enough money.
> ...





fbj said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





fbj said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





fbj said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





danielpalos said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





danielpalos said:


> I agree. Some women simply get paid to lie to us and let me my turn.
> 
> Just capilalism for a market friendly price, not social morals for free.





danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. Some women simply get paid to lie to us and let me my turn.
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Solution: Give danielpalos a $100 gift card to the local washy washy. 

In other news: Dudes, tell me you minded anytime she said: "Well ok, but hurry up and make it quick."



In other other news: danielpalos probably doesn't know that every now and then, all women wake up a plan to wreck your day for some reason.

Oh man, I have the perfect solution, and it pisses them off to the max!

I call them on it and walk out the door. "You ain't gonna ruin my day, haha!"


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2017)

Are women Only brave when capital is involved under Any form of Capitalism?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Are women Only brave when capital is involved under Any form of Capitalism?



You say you have no money.  And apparently they are brave enough to turn you down.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 3, 2017)

fbj said:


> NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> 
> Most humans dont mind that kind of attention someone good looking.     Most people dont like being hit on by a ugly person
> 
> ...


So we agree it's robbery if I DON'T want to give my money to you?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Are women Only brave when capital is involved under Any form of Capitalism?
> ...


Having nothing but repeal is worth less in the non porn sector right wingers, even wo-men can do it.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 3, 2017)

fbj said:


> NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> 
> Most humans dont mind that kind of attention someone good looking.     Most people dont like being hit on by a ugly person
> 
> ...



I have a rule and that is never tell a woman a damn thing. I was ask recently if I liked the way this Sheila looked and I told her less make-up make her look beautiful, well that was the wrong answer.

So screw them and before you claim I am ugly, well I look like Bruce Willis, just for your FYI...


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2017)

Get your girl friends involved. Why are there Any women claiming to be sexually unsatisfied?

Some guys are even willing to practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work, simply because, nice boy friends do, in modern times.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2017)

I have a happy camper policy.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 3, 2017)

fbj said:


> NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> 
> Most humans dont mind that kind of attention someone good looking.     Most people dont like being hit on by a ugly person
> 
> Am i right?   Talk to me



Good morning Donald - grabbed any pussy of late and did they love the attention?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2017)

Equal rights in the name of equity?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Get your girl friends involved. Why are there Any women claiming to be sexually unsatisfied?
> 
> Some guys are even willing to practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work, simply because, nice boy friends do, in modern times.



Because they are selective about who they fuck.  

Let me ask you something.   On a scale of 1 to 10 (10 being super hot and 1 being butt ugly) what is your minimum ranking fir a friend that you will play with?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2017)

Only whiners complain they aren't getting used enough. Right wing women?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2017)

In left wing male fantasy, nice girls love to  wear blue minidresses with no underwear, during a full moon, and simply ask us if we can spend a little quality time together having a Blue Moon beer, so she can take care of our blue balls, simply Because, nice girl friends do in modern times.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> I have a happy camper policy.



Which is meaningless if they won't let you touch them.

And every woman has heard that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Equal rights in the name of equity?



Equal rights means they have as much say in who they fuck as you do.   It does NOT mean they have to fuck you because you want them.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> In left wing male fantasy, nice girls love to  wear blue minidresses with no underwear, during a full moon, and simply ask us if we can spend a little quality time together having a Blue Moon beer, so she can take care of our blue balls, simply Because, nice girl friends do in modern times.



That is certainly a fantasy.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Only whiners complain they aren't getting used enough. Right wing women?



I can't recall any woman every saying they don't get used enough.   I have heard quite a few say they aren't getting enough sex.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Get your girl friends involved. Why are there Any women claiming to be sexually unsatisfied?
> ...



*Let me ask you something.   On a scale of 1 to 10 (10 being super hot and 1 being butt ugly) what is your minimum ranking for a friend that you will play with?*


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


In the non porn sector?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



In any sector.  The "you" in my statement was not a vague, generic "you".  I specifically meant you, Daniel Palos.

You are not interested in equality.  You are not interested in anything getting laid without any money or effort on your part.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Equal rights in the name of equity?
> ...


Just begging the question. Special pleading is simply that, a fallacy.

Nice girl friends love to practice with us. 

Only bad girls should lie to us and let us miss our turn.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You went to pre-judge school instead of pre-med school, didn't you.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



If nice girls loved to practice with you, they would be practicing with you.

And there is no "turn" except in gang rapes.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I have talked to you about this numerous times.   If a female is your friend and won't fuck you, she loses you as a friend.  So tell me that shows you are interested in anything but getting laid?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 3, 2017)

Iv'e had my junk grabbed by women on more than one occasion.  I was never offended, if she wasn't to my liking, i just moved.  Christ, people need to lighten up.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2017)

fbj said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Talk to you? OK. Hi . How are you doing? You're an idiot.
> ...


If Only, there were nice girls who are willing to friends to be found in modern times.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Are there any nice girls?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Iv'e had my junk grabbed by women on more than one occasion.  I was never offended, if she wasn't to my liking, i just moved.  Christ, people need to lighten up.


Thank goodness women are not brave enough to wear short skirts or dresses, and insist nice girls don't let friends go home with blue balls.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I'm sure there are plenty.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Iv'e had my junk grabbed by women on more than one occasion.  I was never offended, if she wasn't to my liking, i just moved.  Christ, people need to lighten up.
> ...



There probably are women like that.  The problem is, they didn't appreciate your attempt at extortion for withholding your friendship pending their submission to your desires.   They found guys who want to actually be their friend.

I see you are steadfastly refusing to answer my question again.  Typical.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Stereotyping only may work, twice a day. 

Good helpmeets are simply and morally that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 3, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You have been harping on this "friends should fuck me" routine for a couple of years now.  In that time you have kept saying you lack experience and need practice.   Has your ploy worked?   You still seem to need practice.  You still seem to be lacking female friends who will fuck you.

In that same time, I have had several female friends share my bed (or theirs).   I didn't cry about equality in the non-porn sector.  I didn't make our continued friendship conditional on sex.   I flirted, talked and had fun.  So did they.

You know the old adage "The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results".   Your method is a fantasy.  If that will suffice for you, carry on.   Otherwise, learn what women want and figure out how to offer it.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No women of morals for free?

Why take the right wing seriously.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



First, you need to look at the morality of your withholding friendship from any woman who won't fuck you when you are horny.

Second, your "No women of morals for free?" comment has nothing to do with it.  It is about any individual woman being attracted to you.  If they are not attracted to you, it is their choice not to sleep with you.   You know, personal freedom and equality.

As for taking the right wing women seriously, that has even less to do with the topic.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

I am bearing true witness. That is more moral than lying for poon. 

Only the right wing never gets it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> I am bearing true witness. That is more moral than lying for poon.
> 
> Only the right wing never gets it.



The right wing/left wing part of this conversation is nonsense.  No bearing at all.

And no where in our conversations have I suggested lying.  Not once.   Of course, you want girls to be your "friend", and then you will toss them aside if they don't put out for you, even if they are not sexually attracted to you.  I would suggest that your offer of friendship is a lie.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work.



You make it sound like a music lesson.    You are looking for women to let you have sex with them.  Like almost every other guy out there.   Women get lots of offers.  You have yet to show any reason why the woman should chose you over the other men.

What you want is to get your hands on a naked, willing woman without having to spend money or work up the courage to talk to them and seduce them.  You want them to offer themselves to you, and yet you have given no reason why they would do that (other than your fantasy).


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 4, 2017)

fbj said:


> NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> 
> Most humans dont mind that kind of attention someone good looking.     Most people dont like being hit on by a ugly person
> 
> ...



This will explain it to you 

Sexual Harassment


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work.
> ...


That is all You. 

I am bearing true witness. 

I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work. 

Platonic or non platonic ok.


----------



## Taz (Dec 4, 2017)

fbj said:


> NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> 
> Most humans dont mind that kind of attention someone good looking.     Most people dont like being hit on by a ugly person
> 
> ...


Anything YOU do towards a female is sexual harassment.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You have said that if they are your friend and will not have sex with you, you won't be friends with them any more.   That is extortion.

Bearing true witness?   The only thing you are bearing true witness to is your ignorance concerning getting women in your bed, and your willingness to exploit a woman's desire for friendship.   Your repeated comment of "friends don't let friends go without sex" (or similar comments to that effect) shows you expect women to keep you happy whether they are attracted to you or not, that what they want doesn't matter to you, and that you refuse to treat them as they want to be treated by a potential lover.

And despite my repeated questions, you have yet to offer *ANY* reason why a woman should offer herself to you except that you want her to.  Why would a woman offer her body to someone so self-centered?   And the idea that women of either political party or any socio-economic level should throw themselves at you is simply a sophomoric fantasy.  That you spend your energy on such childish fantasy speaks volumes.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

That is All You. 

I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work. 

Platonic or non platonic ok. 

Where are the nice girls who are willing to be a friend simply to help a friend get really really Good at something?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> That is All You.
> 
> I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work.
> 
> ...



No, that is not all me.   What I said stands on its own.

Yes, we know you want women to be your friend and offer their bodies to you so you will get good at sex.

But your method is to expect your female friends to "help" you.  That means them having sex with you, whether they are sexually attracted to you or not.  You have steadfastly refused to answer my questions about your standards of attractiveness for your partners.  But your plan demands that whether you are sexually attractive to them or not, they submit to your fantasy as a favor to you.  Long term, that will never work.  Hell, over the short term it will not work.  The proof is in the fact that after wanting this for a couple of years, you are still wanting them to help you "practice".


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

This is why I don't take right wingers seriously about Morals, Politics, or the Law.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't have to try when I have enough money. Why should I have to "try harder" for free when I don't have any money.

Friends are willing to help out.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> This is why I don't take right wingers seriously about Morals, Politics, or the Law.



Our discussion has absolutely nothing to do with politics or law.   Nothing.

The only place morals comes into play is if the female is religious and your complete lack of concern for what they want (in other words, your own selfishness).

You keep spouting these vague references to things that are irrelevant to the topic.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> I don't have to try when I have enough money. Why should I have to "try harder" for free when I don't have any money.
> 
> Friends are willing to help out.



Money is not the issue.  If a lack of money is the problem, why do you expect someone else to fix it?  Why not fix it yourself?

Friends are willing to help out?  Help how?  By letting you have sex with them when they are not sexually attracted to you?  That is certainly not treating them like a friend.  It is hypocritical of you to expect them to help ou out when you show no respect for them.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

Why are women braver when capital is involved than for free; social morals for free is what most religious morals are about.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Why are women braver when capital is involved than for free; social morals for free is what most religious morals are about.



Most religious morals forbid premarital sex.  

Women are plenty brave.   What does bravery have to do with anything?   Do you think they are scared of sex?   Why is it that you think a woman only having sex with someone they are attracted to involves her being a coward?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Why are women braver when capital is involved than for free; social morals for free is what most religious morals are about.
> ...


Why?

And, bearing false witness is being illegal to Ten simple Commandments from a God.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Why what?

And who is bearing false witness?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

Lying for poon is immoral.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Lying for poon is immoral.



So don't lie.  I have not suggested that you lie.   Not one time.

Although, you pretending to be friends with a girl just so you can have sex with her is a lie.  Perhaps you could start there.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work. 

Platonic or non platonic ok. 

How is that lying.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work.
> 
> Platonic or non platonic ok.
> 
> How is that lying.



Funny, when I ask questions you ignore them.  But you ask questions I have already answered and expect answers.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work.
> ...


Nothing but diversion. How typical, right winger.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Diversion?  From me?    Sorry junior, you are the one trying to derail the discussion by continually trying to blame politics, morals ect ect.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

This is what I am asking :

I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work. 

Platonic or non platonic ok. 

Does it require a woman ranger to be that brave?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> This is what I am asking :
> 
> I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work.
> 
> ...



It does not require that they be brave at all.    Mainly it requires that they be attracted to you.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I am asking :
> ...


LOL. You imply women don't like sex, simply because they are women.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Once again you are inventing things I did not say.

Women love sex, just like men.   But you expect them to have sex with you because YOU want it, not because they are attracted to you.  In ther words, in exchange for your friendship you demand a pity fuck.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2017)

I never take the right wing seriously.

I could place the same ad. and offer money, to prove you wrong.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 4, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> I never take the right wing seriously.
> 
> I could place the same ad. and offer money, to prove you wrong.



That would not prove anything.  Everyone knows there are women who have money for sex.  Are they your friends?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I never take the right wing seriously.
> ...


This is why I don't take you seriously. 

Gold diggers appear to be better friends than free chics. Must be the work ethic and the bravery.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2017)

Any women want to be girls and friends, and get all the practice you want?

Nice boy friends are willing to help out, not Only for fun but because practice makes perfect.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2017)

Good helpmeets really are, just that, as a custom and habit until it is indistinguishable from a moral.


----------



## Taz (Dec 5, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> I never take the right wing seriously.
> 
> I could place the same ad. and offer money, to prove you wrong.


Go for it. We'll wait.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2017)

Taz said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I never take the right wing seriously.
> ...


Dude, sex for money is a capital fact of life.


----------



## Taz (Dec 5, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Not for everyone, but for you, sure.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 5, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



If your sole criteria for friendship is that they let you fuck them?   Yeah, you are correct.

But if that is your sole criteria for friendship, you live a rather pitiful life.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 5, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Good helpmeets really are, just that, as a custom and habit until it is indistinguishable from a moral.



That makes absolutely no sense at all.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2017)

Taz said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Don't believe in Capitalism?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You are missing the point


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 5, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> I am looking for girl friends who are willing to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work.
> 
> Platonic or non platonic ok.
> 
> How is that lying.



If you're willing to stand up for a woman, pimping would allow you your desire, and perhaps bring in a few dollars, too.

Do not apply if you're not willing to fight on a woman's behalf, though.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 5, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



What point is that?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2017)

Women claim equality for pay purposes in the non-porn sector.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Women claim equality for pay purposes in the non-porn sector.



Yes they do.   Equal work/equal pay.


----------



## Taz (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


In my version of capitalism, the girl is on top.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 6, 2017)

fbj said:


> NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> 
> Most humans dont mind that kind of attention someone good looking.     Most people dont like being hit on by a ugly person
> 
> ...



Actually, sexual harassment can be considered battery.  Crazy right?  But you do have to touch them.  Any unwanted touching can be considered battery, so, don't call HR, call the cops.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Women claim equality for pay purposes in the non-porn sector.
> ...


Free chics seem lazier and less willing to work for it


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I am sure they work hard for what they want.   But you want them to do you a favor by having sex with you when they are not attracted to you.  And then you complain that they are not working hard enough?   lmao    Ok then.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

Taz said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


I am on the left, I sometimes offer to practice oil wrestling to see who gets to be on top of our relationship for the week.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



And I'm sure you get lots of takers on your offer.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


They claim to want to be my friend and girl, at the same time; my policy is, no poon taxation no relationship representation.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Not many women actually believe in equality. Typical right wingers.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> ...


Only free chics complain. Not equal enough to grab some balls and insist, you get a hard on, I get to put my scent on you.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



So they have to put out in order for you to have them as a friend.   That isn't being much of a friend, at least on your part.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



If, by equality, you mean having to oil wrestle to see who gets to be on top in a relationship, I would think not.

But then, your idea of "equality" seems to revolve around you getting sex.   Not anything resembling actual equality.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Equality is not just about you getting sex.   Equality means she gets to turn you down if she is not attracted to you.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



BTW, if are ever in Atlanta, I can arrange for an oil wrestling match for you.   Be prepared to be the submissive for the next week though.  I am sure several large lesbians I know would be happy to accommodate you.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Suppose a girl friend of yours wants to practice pegging?   Would you let her put on a strap-on and fuck you in the ass?   Or maybe CBT?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Just weeding out the lazy ones. Ambitious and proactive women love getting to know me better through full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


All women need do, is fornicate us into relationships, for fun and practice.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


It is only about the session.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


They aren't trying to be a friend. They just want a really really serious relationship.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


She has to tell me she loves me, first.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey chics, let's recruit our own gang.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Really?   Ambitious and proactive women love it, huh?    Then why do you still need "practice"?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Why do the women need to do that?   I can see it if they WANT to be in a relationship with you.  But that isn't what you have been talking about.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Oh, so you won't be a friend and help her practice?   You know, as a Helpmate and a friend?  What happened to "friends don't let friends do without"?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



And equality means she gets to turn you down, just like you get to turn down oil wrestling with large lesbians or getting pegged.

In other words, it is obvious that equality is not what you are interested in.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I don't have any money.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Because manipulating us for poon is immoral.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



But you said "Ambitious and proactive women love getting to know me better through full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work".

You have to pay them?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Then manipulating women for practice is immoral too.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


To insure promptness, you know how women are.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You make it seem like women don't like or want full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work, just for fun.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Some are.  Some men are as well.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



YOu make it sound like you don't like poon.   See?  Same thing.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 9, 2017)

Everybody likes full body massage.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 11, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Everybody likes full body massage.



Since you are still begging for practice, apparently not everyone like a full body massage from just anyone.

In fact, most women will think it is creepy that you offer them one.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 11, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody likes full body massage.
> ...


Why?

Most guys who are worth more in the non-porn sector would not hesitate, why do wo-men?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 11, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Because decent looking women can get it if they want it.  Men have to give them a reason to pick them instead of the other guys.  Which is why I keep asking what you are offering to make her pick you.   And after all this time, you have never answered.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 12, 2017)

How many guys are offering to practice full body massage with happy ending?

Guys don't hesitate, why do free chics with lousy female intuition?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 12, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> How many guys are offering to practice full body massage with happy ending?
> 
> Guys don't hesitate, why do free chics with lousy female intuition?



Perhaps they see intimacy differently than you do.   Equality does not mean they have to be exactly like you.

I would imagine, a decent looking woman could get a massage with a happy ending quite easily.   But offering it to strange women is creepy, not romantic.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 12, 2017)

That is your special pleading. 

Women are loyal subjects of the animal kingdom and like sex as much as anyone else. 

Capital morality for a market friendly price is much more consistent than alleged social morals for free.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 12, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> That is your special pleading.
> 
> Women are loyal subjects of the animal kingdom and like sex as much as anyone else.
> 
> Capital morality for a market friendly price is much more consistent than alleged social morals for free.



Yes, women enjoy sex just as much as men.  But they are not stupid.  They know they have a commodity that men want.

Also, a woman's biological imperative is to find the best mate.  Not just any mate.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 12, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > That is your special pleading.
> ...


Ok


----------



## Wild Flower (Dec 14, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You speak truth to an empty vase. One cannot learn if one is deaf to truth.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 14, 2017)

It should be ok for women to sexually harass us into relationships.


----------



## jillian (Dec 14, 2017)

fbj said:


> NO SEXUAL ATTRACTION?
> 
> Most humans dont mind that kind of attention someone good looking.     Most people dont like being hit on by a ugly person
> 
> ...



no, moron, that isn't what it means.

but maybe you should actually learn how to talk to women, then you won't have to worry about it.

but then again, you hate women. so who are we kidding. and I don't believe for a second you're attracted to women.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 14, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> It should be ok for women to sexually harass us into relationships.



No, it should not.   You just cannot fathom anyone not wanting to be sexually harassed because you are so desperate for sex.

If you want to be in a relationship, find someone and work on it.  If you just want sex, look for that.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 14, 2017)

Hey chics, y'all could be insisting on fornicating us into relationships just for fun and practice.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 15, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Hey chics, y'all could be insisting on fornicating us into relationships just for fun and practice.



Maybe you should just give up and accept the fact that you will be jerking off for the foreseeable future.

Why would anyone want to be in a relationship for fun and practice?   They don't need practice.  There will be a long line of men willing to jump their bones whether they are a tiger in bed or just lay there.  Those are the facts of life.

Pretending your attempts to get laid are about "practice" is laughable.   And it truly shows you don't give a shit about women, you just want to get laid.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 15, 2017)

Reading comprehension is not your strong suit, is it right winger.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 15, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Reading comprehension is not your strong suit, is it right winger.


LMAO!!!   Oh please!

Yes, reading comprehension is my strong suit.   You want a relationship for fun & practice?  How is that a relationship?

I know asking you direct questions is usually an exercise in futility, but exactly what is it you think I did not comprehend?   And try to answer without references to economics or the by using the phrase "non-porn sector".


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 15, 2017)

Practice relating and relationships. 

I don't take You seriously, for a reason.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 15, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Practice relating and relationships.
> 
> I don't take You seriously, for a reason.



How do you "practice" a relationship?   Playing house?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 15, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Practice relating and relationships.
> ...


The same way we practice morals.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 15, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Horseshit.   If you are "practicing" morals, they really aren't morals.  Just as if you are "practicing" a relationship, it is not really a relationship.

You have said several times you are looking for someone to practice sex so you can get better at it, so you can have more of it.  

Oh, and by the way, if you want to talk about someone who is not taken seriously by many, many people, you have only to look at yourself.   Look at the number of women on these forums who have agreed with me.  And most of them are not rightwingers.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 16, 2017)

Only right wingers say that. 

The rest of us know, practice makes perfect.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 16, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Only right wingers say that.
> 
> The rest of us know, practice makes perfect.



Say what?  That a "practice" relationship is not an actual relationship?

That you want a woman to let you "practice" so you can get better and then have more sex?   Hell, YOU said that.

Or that women on this site (most of whom are liberal) agree with me?



Look, I have no problem with practicing.  I like to practice too.   What I have a problem with is your blatant manipulation of women and your demands that women offer themselves to you (whether they are attracted to you or not) in order to earn your friendship.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 16, 2017)

Free full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work, just for fun and because, I am a guy and you are a girl.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 16, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Only right wingers say that.
> 
> The rest of us know, practice makes perfect.



You can't practice your way to better sex.  You need a good teacher.  Invest a few bucks.   

Too bad human sex partners will be replaced by sex bots with no practice necessary.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 16, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Free full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work, just for fun and because, I am a guy and you are a girl.



You continue to ignore whether or not she is attracted to you.   Somehow you think that doesn't matter.   News Flash:  It Matters.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 16, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Free full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work, just for fun and because, I am a guy and you are a girl.
> ...


Why? I would agree with you if it were an appointment with my potential, true love one and only, soul mate.

Everybody likes full body massage.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 16, 2017)

My ex never gave me full-body massage.

BJs during Stargate, yes! Full-body massage, no.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 16, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



YOu keep saying that everybody like a full body massage.   I kinda doubt you spend much time massaging hands or lower legs.  I have a sneaking suspicion you do minimal back work and go straight for the boobs or crotch.   This is about sex for you.

And not everybody like a massage, especially with the explicit understanding that it will involve a "happy ending" and g spot work.  A woman who does not find you attractive will not want you touching her sexually.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 16, 2017)

People pay for that.

What is the going rate to insure promptness under our form of Capitalism.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 16, 2017)

If I massaged my ex, she always wanted me to do it real light. No deep tissue stuff.

Everybody's different.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 16, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> People pay for that.
> 
> What is the going rate to insure promptness under our form of Capitalism.



People pay for a massage.  You require access to boobs and pussy.   And if they pay, you have to act like a professional, meaning not crotch grabbing and nothing sexual for you.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 17, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > People pay for that.
> ...


This is why I don't take You seriously.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 17, 2017)

S.H.    means being a construction worker and you whistle at a female or say  hey baby......................  oh yeah and looking at her 30 seconds to long.  That goes for any man anywhere got it . . LMAO


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 17, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Whether you take me seriously or not is irrelevant.   You just don't want to hear what I am telling you.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 17, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I hear you, I just don't take you seriously.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 17, 2017)

MindWars said:


> S.H.    means being a construction worker and you whistle at a female or say  hey baby......................  oh yeah and looking at her 30 seconds to long.  That goes for any man anywhere got it . . LMAO


Women don't believe in equality.

They could be insisting, if we look too long we have to do them.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 18, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > S.H.    means being a construction worker and you whistle at a female or say  hey baby......................  oh yeah and looking at her 30 seconds to long.  That goes for any man anywhere got it . . LMAO
> ...



Equality does not means women are required to act like men, or even how you want them to act.

Your idea of equality is that women make the first move.  That happens.  But you offer them no reason to make the first move on you, other than that you want them to do so.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 18, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



What?????  lol


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Daniel thinks that if a woman believes in equality, she should make passes at him.   If she is his friend, she will submit to him giving her a massage, which includes sex, of course.   Daniel claims he doesn't get laid because he doesn't have much experience.  So he wants women to "help" him practice.  And any female friend is expected to help him practice, whether she is attracted to him or not.   Poor Daniel is afraid to make the first move and is clueless about seduction, so his plan is to offer "a full body massage with a happy ending and g-spot play".  If she is in favor of equality she will accept.  If she doesn't accept (like when she isn't attracted to him) she is a liar and is not in favor of equality.  He also measures whether a woman is in favor of equality by whether or not she lets him have his turn.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 18, 2017)

I claim nice girls don't let friends go home with blue balls.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 18, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> I claim nice girls don't let friends go home with blue balls.



With no thought to whether they are attracted to you.

Nice boys don't require their female friends submit to sexual advances they do not want.
Nice boys don't make girls earn their friendship by spreading their legs.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice girls don't mind the practice.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 18, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Nice girls don't mind the practice.



Don't pretend that you care what they mind or don't mind.

Nice boys don't push girls to do what they do not desire.

You continue to ignore what the girl wants, what the girl desires.  It is all about you.   Why are your blue balls more important than her sense of dignity?  You can simply masturbate and take care of the problem (if it actually exists).  And can she do something to restore her dignity after she spreads her legs because you want her to?  Not because she is attracted to you.  But because you continue to preach that she owes you something, or that she has a duty as a friend and "nice girl".  But what duty do you have?  To manipulate and extort?

No, you are a sick fuck.  You try to couch it in terms that make it sound harmless.  It is not.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 19, 2017)

That is All You, baby.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 19, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> That is All You, baby.



Not even close.   That is an accurate description of how you see things.  And based solely on what you have actually said.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 19, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Nice girls don't mind the practice.
> ...



You claim it is all me?  I numbered the points I made.  I will address each one

1) You obviously do not care what she minds or doesn't mind.  Or you would not try to extort sex.

2) Are you saying that a nice boy should push girls to have sex when they do not desire it?  Surely not.

3) What she wants or does not want does not appear anywhere in your plans.  It is all about you.

4) Being coerced or forced to have sex in order to keep you as a friend IS destructive.  Especially if the girl is lonely.  To prey on her vulnerability is sick.  To try and convince her that she owes you sex because she is your friend is destructively manipulative.

5) And if she does so, do you know how that can effect her sense of self-worth or her dignity?  That you see her not as a valuable person, but as simply a body or a hole?   How does she regain her dignity?  Your blue-balls go away if you jerk off.  But her?  She is left with the lesson that she is only valuable for her pussy.

6) You talk about what female friends owe you or what they must do.   What do you owe them?  What must you do?  What do you offer the friendship except damage?

7) What you demand can do harm to them.  Talk to women who have been abused.  They will tell you the long term effects.  You claim, because "everyone loves a full body massage" that they will like it.   If it were just a massage, you might be right.  But when I asked whether you would give a full body massage without touching their breasts or crotch, you said you wouldn't and that it showed they didn't love you.   Pure manipulation of the worst kind.


What you are trying to do is the worst sort of disgusting.   You are taking someone who wants a friend and teaching them that they are worthless except for your sexual gratification.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 19, 2017)

Any chics want a full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work, just so I can get to know you better?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 19, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Nice girls don't mind the practice.




Ohhhhhh

What you want is a mercy fuck!  Why didn't you say so.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 19, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Nice girls don't mind the practice.
> ...


Want to help me with my endurance and stamina, just for and practice?  I need the exercise.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 19, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



A mercy fuck, sometimes called a pity fuck, is when a woman is friends with a man who cannot get laid with a fistfull of hundred dollar bills in a whore house.  She feels so sorry for his pathetic little weenie that she fucks him just so he won't blow his brains out with the .38 he bought for the purpose.  

And you don't even have a woman that will mercy fuck you?  Gads that's worse than pathetic.   Why would you advertise that?  Aren't you embarassed?  

Fortunately science now has an answer for the truly, truly, pathetic.

Annie's Dollhouse | Realistic Silicone Sex Dolls | Lifelike Feel

Enjoy.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 19, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Sorry, I can get laid when I have enough money.

I have to admit I don't try very hard either. 

The point is, I can't find any nice girls for free when I don't have any money.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 19, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Maybe your income is what you need to work on.  

Rather than a pity fuck.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 19, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Of course not!  You are worthless!   Get a clue.  No girl, nice or not, will fuck you if you do not pay them.   Do you have a stable income?   Go to the bank and get a loan to buy yourself a nice realistic sex doll or sex robot if your income qualifies.  Then you can use the money that you don't pay for women to repay the loan.   You will eventually be money ahead and won't have to put up with all those women telling you own pathetic you are.

Glad to help.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 20, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Not my fault I can't find any nice girls for free.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 20, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Right wing women keep claiming that they have social morals for free.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 20, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Since women find you so unappealing, have you thought about a nice guy?  Or, a nice room temperature chicken?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 20, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Only lousy helpmeets for free?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 20, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Some things are overpriced at free.  You might be one of them.  At free, you understand that you are competing with dogs and a jar of peanut butter and STILL coming out the bad end.  You are what science created the Doll for.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 20, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Should I charge?

Full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 20, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



If you can't get any takers for free, what makes you think you can get paying customers?   And charging them, and including the sex, is a crime in most states.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 21, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


You get what you pay for under Capitalism.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 21, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Capitalism has spoken and you are worthless.  Poor thing.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 21, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Only in the porn sector. 

Equal pay for equal work!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 21, 2017)

Poor baby!  You are worthless in the porn sector too!    Gads.   Sexual robotics was made just for you.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 21, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Poor baby!  You are worthless in the porn sector too!    Gads.   Sexual robotics was made just for you.


If Only, I could find nice girls in modern times.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 21, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Poor baby!  You are worthless in the porn sector too!    Gads.   Sexual robotics was made just for you.
> ...



"If wishes were horses beggars would ride"

Maybe if you treated women like they have value for more than their pussy.
Maybe if you worked on your seduction techniques rather than constantly, and publicly, fantasizing about women coming to you and offering themselves, you might get laid.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 22, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Men with money and willing to pay don't need seduction techniques.  This poor soul can't get laid in a whore house with a fist full of hundred dollar bills.

He needs a pumpkin.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 22, 2017)

Daniel, you really should pay attention here.

Tipsycat and I have not agreed on anything that I can recall.   She is female and I am male.  Opposite ends of most arguments.

But we do agree on your nonsense.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Any volunteers for full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Dear, all I get for free is lousy customer service.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Daniel, you really should pay attention here.
> 
> Tipsycat and I have not agreed on anything that I can recall.   She is female and I am male.  Opposite ends of most arguments.
> 
> But we do agree on your nonsense.


It isn't nonsense. Women just don't want to work hard for equality.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 22, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel, you really should pay attention here.
> ...



Equality?  Why do you insist submitting to your sexual desires is equality?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 22, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Nobody takes you seriously.



danielpalos said:


> Nice girls don't mind the practice.



Those aren't the nice girls.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 23, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


This is why I don't take You seriously. 

Equality is about a happy ending for free. 

Only free chics are big chickens when the doesn't have enough money.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 23, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Why should I take you seriously.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 23, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You think equality is about orgasms?   

And you have the audacity to talk about not taking someone seriously.   That is a joke.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 24, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It is about a happy ending. Men don't have a problem with it and may even pay for it.

Why do wo-men have a problem with it?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Because men and women often feel differently about sex.   Part of that is basic biology.

Also because, as I have explained to you many times, since men are often less picky than women, there are more men pursuing women than women pursuing men.   You have to give her a reason.  You have to prove you are the best choice available.  Many women prefer doing without to settling for less than what they want.  This also has a root in basic biology.

And your using the euphemism "happy ending" rather than just saying "orgasm" shows you know what you are seeking is ridiculous.

Actually, you are a low form of sexual predator.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 24, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I simply don't believe that propaganda.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Propaganda?   The biology part is clear science.   The male tries to spread his sperm as far and wide as he can.  The female saves her eggs for the best mate.  That is all natural selection at work.

Now, as for propaganda, your pleas of "a friend doesn't let a friend go home with blue balls" is a classic example.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2017)

Your problem is that you want "equality" to mean they act like men.   That is not what equality means.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 24, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Your problem is that you want "equality" to mean they act like men.   That is not what equality means.



That's just not how it is.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Let me help you out here, Daniel.  And believe me, you need the help.

1) Quit begging.  Unless you want to be a submissive, begging makes you even less desirable than you already are.

2) Don't tell them that you need practice.   It makes you sound like you are lousy in bed.  No woman wants that.

3) Find a kinky matchmaking site and make the "full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work" a fetish instead begging for help to get better at sex.

4) When you are talking to women, and your economic theories pop into your head or your pet phrase "...in the non-porn sector" starts to come out of your mouth, bite your tongue and STFU.

Oh, and don't pretend to be 54 years old.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 26, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


American women enjoy lying to males with doctorates doing gender studies. And, American women have a McCarthy era phrase in their pledge. 

British women already, bore true witness about their superiority in porn sector and supply side economics.

Sorry chics, British women are up on American women.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 26, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Your problem is that you want "equality" to mean they act like men.   That is not what equality means.


Emotions are not different between genders.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 26, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Your problem is that you want "equality" to mean they act like men.   That is not what equality means.
> ...



Tell that to a pregnant Latin woman.


PS: On your mark, get set, go!  

She'll give you some practice.




















Running from flying knives.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 26, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You obviously have a very low opinion of women.   Perhaps that is the root of your problem.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 26, 2017)

Starship Troopers wouldn't have a problem with it, why should the militia of the United States.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 26, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Your problem is that you want "equality" to mean they act like men.   That is not what equality means.
> ...



Emotions are not what we are talking about.   We are talking about you wanting women to act like men do.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 26, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Starship Troopers wouldn't have a problem with it, why should the militia of the United States.



You are comparing fictional characters in a cheesy scifi movie with actual militia?    LMAO!

Perhaps you should think of your ideal girl (doesn't let you go home with blue balls, lets you play with her whether she is attracted to you or not, ect) as a fictional character too.  Because, in all likelihood, she is.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 26, 2017)

Equality means finding solutions for both genders, not victimhood or being, damsels in distress.

Good helpmeets really are that moral.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 26, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Equality means finding solutions for both genders, not victimhood or being, damsels in distress.
> 
> Good helpmeets really are that moral.



A woman who refuses to be your "training aid" is neither a victim or a damsel in distress.   Equality means women have the same say in their sex partners as men do.   It does NOT mean they have to submit to your whims.

I have given you good advice on how to get what you want.   

And actually, your "I need help with practicing" or "friends don't let friends go home with blue balls" are perfect examples of YOU playing the victim.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 26, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Equality means finding solutions for both genders, not victimhood or being, damsels in distress.
> ...


That is All You, baby.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 26, 2017)

Any nice girls want to help me practice full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 26, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



All me?    I am not the one begging for some female to let me "practice" and complaining about how women don't let me have my "turn".

I have a serious relationship AND a couple of women I occasionally play with.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 27, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It is more political, for me.  

It is why I don't take you seriously about politics.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 27, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Again with the "i don't take you seriously".    Like it matters.

If you want to try and make it political, that is your issue.  I can see why you would.  It gives you something else to blame.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 27, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


dear, you have nothing but hearsay and soothsay; if I wanted that instead of a valid argument, I would pay for it under Any form of Capitalism.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 28, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Youngster, I have more experience in a broader spectrum of sexuality than you will EVER manage.   If you choose to ignore it, that is your problem.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 29, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


so what; a bunch of anecdotal evidence cobbled together.  

You have nothing but fallacy.

Shills for poon, usually get what they want.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



And begging to give a massage so you can actually touch a woman is better?

What about my offer to fix you up with my friend?   Are you willing to swap practice for practice?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



And I assure you, my experience is not fallacy.    Hence I am not begging.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Then get your cash together and rent a hooker for your practice.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 29, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


This is why I don't take You seriously. 

Advertising is not begging. 

Being a Shill for Poon is, begging for it.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 29, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I would barter a bfe for a gfe, but I can't find any nice girls.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



YOu are certainly begging.    

Oh, and you might want to work on your vocabulary words in school.   

The definition of "shill" is "an accomplice of a hawker, gambler, or swindler who acts as an enthusiastic customer to entice or encourage others."


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



After talking with you for 5 mins, most nice girls would hide from you.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 29, 2017)

lol.  ad hominems is all you have.

it is why I believe, y'all are just full of fallacy.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 29, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> lol.  ad hominems is all you have.
> 
> it is why I believe, y'all are just full of fallacy.



YOu do love posting vague accusations in order to divert things, don't you.  And not once have you managed to point out specific fallacies.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 29, 2017)

Any women want a really really serious relationship?  You have to play, my game.


----------

